# Ethiopian: Ge'ez script



## 1stopcom

Recently purchased an old scroll.  It's on leather, can tell it's aged quite well.  Not sure what time frame though.  Here is a link to a picture of one of the sections of the scroll.  Trying to figure out the language contained so I can have a starting point of where to look next.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## origumi

An Ethiopian language?


----------



## 1stopcom

It has pictorial drawings on the scroll as well, but the characters appear Caucasian.  So I'm not thinking African.


----------



## CapnPrep

1stopcom said:


> So I'm not thinking African.


I'm thinking African, specifically Ethiopian, as origumi said. This page may help you determine what language it is.


----------



## Hulalessar

Definitely looks like the Ge'ez script.


----------



## TobyAshworth

Having used this tool http://www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/amharic.htm to try and decipher the Ge'ez script (which is definitely is) on there (I had no idea how difficult to read Ge'ez was!), I'm still none the wiser as to what language it is - not having any understanding of Amharic grammar, I'm just searching whole words on Amharic dictionaries online, but I've had no results, so it may not be Amharic.
It could be Tigre, Tigrinya, Blin, Me'en, or Ge'ez itself (I haven't even heard of half of these), but these have very limited online resources.


----------



## swintok

Given the red part of the text and the presence of what appears to be a Christogram (the single letter with the red titlos lines above and below), I would guess that this is a relgious text, such as a page from a prayer book.  If so, it would likely be written in Ge'ez, the liturgical language of the Ethiopian church.  Your best bet would be to find the nearest Ethiopian Orthodox Church (there is usually at least one in a major city in Canada, US, UK, etc.) and show the scroll to the priest.  He would be able to tell you at least what the scroll is, since he would be able to read Ge'ez.  Good luck.


----------



## Alex709

Some letters look like asomtavruli (first Georgian alphabet) though I dont think it is.


----------



## palomnik

Absolutely no doubt about it. It's Amharic script. As to whether the writing is Ge'ez, Amharic or some other Ethiopian language, Swintok's comments apply. Quickest way to get an idea of the content is to contact an Ethiopian church. Modern printed Amharic doesn't normally use the semicolon to separate words, but that doesn't necessarily rule out that it is an Amharic manuscript.


----------



## palomnik

BTW the christogram that swintok mentions is the number 3 in Ge'ez.


----------



## mediterraneo24

Amharic or other ethipian lenguage for sure


----------

